# Noise (howling) in "AUTO" on the X-Trail 2008 T31



## rodnilb (May 27, 2012)

Hello

I have a Nissan X-Trail T31 2008 petrol version, 2.0 kb.sm. engine, automatic transmission. I bought this car 4 years ago brand new from a Nissan store in Bulgaria, Varna and I have used it only course I am careful and take care of him regularly. The car is 44,300 km. mileage is driven primarily by asphalt roads as he departed the winters I shot an option 4x4 Lock, and at other times I've driven options 2WD and AUTO.
Since began increasing fuel prices, I began to drive your car only front-wheel drive (2WD), very rarely launched options AUTO. At one point recently when I put AUTO option and made a full turn with the car I heard a strong howling to the rear of the car. Initially I thought this is due to something that was recently changed to winter tires and summer tires maybe something howling and did him much attention. Several days after this event again in another turn again to the AUTO option I have heard the same whining from the rear tires of the car. I made several attempts when you get this strange sound and hang that howling occurs only when the vehicle is placed on the AUTO option and when he makes a turn no matter left or right and whatever you move ahead or behind. The same happens in locked 4x4 Lock. This surprised me and I decided to drive his car to check for service of Nissan Varna where I bought it. From there, two mechanics went with me and heard strange howling and initially thought the problem in the rear differential, but then another employee from the service, which operates mainly in electronics suggest that the problem is a magnetic drive, but none so could not say for sure what exactly is and where it says anything that until now such a problem exactly like mine have never seen. I spoke with the Nissan service in Sofia, where he also told me that they do not explain exactly what you have. The worst is that only one year after the guarantee and the car is a problem which did not appear to be small and petty. Went to diagnostics and other workshop in Varna, but from there they could not tell what caused this whining. Mirrors of cars below see anything strange and unusual gone, checked that there is oil in the rear differential, but the problem remained. I can not explain how it is possible for 44,300 km. run only 4 years Japanese car driven carefully guarded and managed to damage so serious and mystical. No of course not want to take any responsibility now because the warranty has expired even though during that vehicle kilometers not even reached half of the given 100,000 km mileage, but anyways
I want to ask some of you here had any such problem like mine and have any idea what could it be!?
From the service of Nissan Varna NO could certainly nothing to tell me and asked me to open the entire rear differential and one by one to find the problem in which I fled because I do not agree to dissolve my differential, etc.. In addition to that service where it is not known whether it will surely find the problem I want 180 lev. I wanted to hang my car to the computer and make them understand that the differential is working in normal parameters, but they told me that no such equipment.


----------



## rodnilb (May 27, 2012)

*Nissan X-Trail 2008 T31*

Today I reviewed some mechanics differential and said he was healthy and was not it. They say the problem was in the electromagnetic switch (clutch), but it was welded and not tampered with, so should be replaced by another.
So now I'm looking to buy somewhere new or used such a device. It is located in the rear and makes the connection between joints and differential. Send us pictures of my old one to see what I look for. If someone sells so much of the impact such a model X-Trail T31 2008 let me write.


----------



## rodnilb (May 27, 2012)

Hello

I want to say that I fixed my damage on my car. Replaced the portion of the pictures and now I have no problems. The problem was in this part. But this is not a normal part to fail so soon.


----------

